# My Black Friday Buy



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Went to a few different shops this past weekend. Buttheads in Danbury, CT and S&J Cigars and Holts in Philadelphia. Here are some pics of what I picked up


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice pickup, I like all those sticks you grabbed. Don't smoke em all at once!
BTW that My father box is pretty badass


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice. You did pretty well for yourself.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

What are the orange labels(i'm assuming that's the name)? What's the flavor profile? Never seen them before.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice. I need to get a box I got a fiver but need a box. They all look good!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

mg: I'm drooling... I think I need to go have something to calm my craving. WoW, beautiful pickup. Next time you go let me know I'll send you w/ some cash for me.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

That My Father box is awesome! and I keep hearing great things about Liga Privada so I need to try and find some of those.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

I was jealous when I thought it was a full box of My Father's, but I'm still jealous when I see what's really inside. Nice pickup!


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice Black Friday grab!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I like your selection. PM'd my address for delivery. :bolt:


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> What are the orange labels(i'm assuming that's the name)? What's the flavor profile? Never seen them before.


I'll have to get back to you on this one. They were buy 3 get 1 free and $3-5 a stick, so I couldn't pass them up. Guy at the shop said they were a Dominican maduro which is right up my alley. They had a natural.

I got the MFLE box since I bought about 15 singles and that was the last LE in the box. I was pretty stoked when the owner gave it to me. Its a really nice box.

You guys should see this place in Danbury. No joke, they have more open boxes than you can imagine. The owner said they had over 2000 open boxes and I believe it. The prices were a little high, but the selection was second to none.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome selection!


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Jaw hit the desk... Nice!


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice. Funny looking at that tubo portofino. I literally have smoked thousands of them, as that was one of only three cigars I smoked literally for decades. I do not smoke them anymore in public, as my buddies when they see me with one in my large hands, ask me if I am playing for the other team these days. LOL(not that theres anything wrong with that). 
So I only smoke it in private these days. Please do not tell anyone. 
Did you see Lee over at Holts? A good man, and knows how to treat the customers. 
Great photos, and thanks for posting. 

Jerry


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

We weren't at Holts for very long. It was getting late and my finacee had some shopping she wanted to do to. I lit up a WOAM for the road though

I got those Macanudos for my uncle. I'm not a big fan of them in general. Your little secret is safe with me Jerry


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

making up for all the cigars I purchased this year


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> making up for all the cigars I purchased this year


That's the hardest I laughed all day :lolat:


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

lukesparksoff said:


> making up for all the cigars I purchased this year


Gotta do watcha gotta do


----------



## lethalphoenix (Mar 25, 2008)

good buy, care to share?


----------



## nighthawk2k8 (Oct 20, 2009)

very nice!


----------

